# BPi-R1: network driver



## ogogon (Oct 7, 2020)

Colleagues, tell me, please!

What is the current state of network support for BANANAPI (Sunxi) R1?

I have installed FreeBSD-12.2-PRERELEASE-arm-armv7-BANANAPI-20200910-r365545.img and she, to some extent, saw her network controllers.

```
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 72 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on dwc0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
ukphy2: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 2 on miibus0
ukphy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
ukphy3: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 3 on miibus0
ukphy3:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
ukphy4: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 4 on miibus0
ukphy4:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto
dwc0: Ethernet address: 02:8b:0b:81:b4:da
```

Unfortunately, the interface does not see the connection with or without a LAN cable.

```
root@generic:/home/freebsd # ifconfig
dwc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 02:8b:0b:81:b4:da
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@generic:/home/freebsd #
```

Can this already work?

Ogogon.


----------

